# sac spider?  What is this?



## AmysAnimals (May 10, 2012)

So I have come across yet another spider in my house (seems like bugs like me =P ) This one I was not sure about.  I took a pic of it in hopes some one could tell me it is NOT a poisonous spider.  That's all we need around here..more poisonous spiders.  We have enough widows and such around we don't need any others.  I know it wasn't a recluse because I didn't see the violin shape on it and it didn't really look like one, plus we don't have them down here...at least not to my knowledge.  I have looked up yellow sac spiders and this kind of looked like it but I am still unsure and I still don't know where these spiders live.  Anyways, please help me ID this spider.  =)


----------



## Malhavoc's (May 10, 2012)

Not a sac spider, they are all yellow ish colour, the red cephlathorax has this as another, however I can not give a positive id of it as I cant recall the name Sorry


----------



## John Apple (May 10, 2012)

broad faced sac spider...Trachelas tranquillus.....neet spiders that can deliver a bit of a bite with possible secondary infections at the bite site


----------



## Venom (May 10, 2012)

John's right on the money.

They also make great captives! They are really pissy, and are aggressive feeders--lots of fun!


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 10, 2012)

I was thinking about keeping it but I didn't haha.

Thanks, glad to know what it is now.  =)  I know i've seen them before.  I've captured them before just to research but never could take a good enough picture to get a good answer.  So now I know what it is.


----------



## LemonVenom (May 10, 2012)

It is a Trachelas tranquillus; im not exactly sure what a bite from one of these would feel like/ or the symptoms would be, but cool find.


----------



## Camden (May 10, 2012)

As far as I know, ALL spiders are venomous..just some more so than others.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 10, 2012)

Is it lost?  Riverside's a little far from home.  Introduction via moving van?


----------



## Ciphor (May 10, 2012)

Camden said:


> As far as I know, ALL spiders are venomous..just some more so than others.


Not all spiders, http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/10/091012-vegetarian-spider.html

Zonbonzovi is correct in his caution, this is definitely not _Trachelas tranquillus_, and is most likely _Trachelas pacificus_.

Also, while I do agree it certainly looks the most like _Trachelas pacificus_ (anterior leg I is darker, abdominal markings, etc.) I think that you cannot 100% rule out other similar spiders like hacklemesh weavers, which can have significant overlap, just one example here http://bugguide.net/node/view/113539/bgimage Not a good example either. I've personally seen some _Callobius pictus_ that looked identical to _Trachelas spp._ _Callobius nomeus_ males can also look a lot like _Trachelas spp._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 10, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> Is it lost?  Riverside's a little far from home.  Introduction via moving van?


Yeah I thought that when they were saying it was the Trachelas tranquillus.  I looked up location of them and it didn't add up right.  I just thought maybe they are making their way here now?  I didn't know of any others that looked like that.  Hence why I asked.  I thought it might have been a sac spider but again, was not sure.  =P



Ciphor said:


> Not all spiders, http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2009/10/091012-vegetarian-spider.html
> 
> Zonbonzovi is correct in his caution, this is definitely not _Trachelas tranquillus_, and is most likely _Trachelas pacificus_.
> 
> Also, while I do agree it certainly looks the most like _Trachelas pacificus_ (anterior leg I is darker, abdominal markings, etc.) I think that you cannot 100% rule out other similar spiders like hacklemesh weavers, which can have significant overlap, just one example here http://bugguide.net/node/view/113539/bgimage Not a good example either. I've personally seen some _Callobius pictus_ that looked identical to _Trachelas spp._ _Callobius nomeus_ males can also look a lot like _Trachelas spp._


Thanks Ciphor!  You always are helpful!


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 10, 2012)

Not trying to hijack your thread Amy, but i think this might be the same spider too. I cant tell for sure from your pic. A buddy brought her in to me at work today. I took pics, then released her. Look at those fangs. 

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3826.jpg


----------



## Tcrazy (May 10, 2012)

Both the Trachelas and tranquillus and Trachelas pacificus look so much alike. The anterior leg on the Tranquillus is also dark as well as it is on the pacificus. color can be lighter or darker with in the same sp.  its quite possible that both may be of the same spider.


----------



## zonbonzovi (May 10, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Not trying to hijack your thread Amy, but i think this might be the same spider too. I cant tell for sure from your pic. A buddy brought her in to me at work today. I took pics, then released her. Look at those fangs.
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3826.jpg


That's Dysdera crocata.  At a glance I thought that's what the Amy's original pic may be until I noticed the wide carapace.  It's fun to watch them hunt isopods, well, when they're not hiding in the substrate the other 99% of the time.


----------



## Tcrazy (May 10, 2012)

here is one i found and kept about two years ago lived for another year. Trachelas tranquillus


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 10, 2012)

Ah, thanks man. 





zonbonzovi said:


> That's Dysdera crocata.  At a glance I thought that's what the Amy's original pic may be until I noticed the wide carapace.  It's fun to watch them hunt isopods, well, when they're not hiding in the substrate the other 99% of the time.


----------



## Ciphor (May 10, 2012)

Tcrazy said:


> Both the Trachelas and tranquillus and Trachelas pacificus look so much alike. The anterior leg on the Tranquillus is also dark as well as it is on the pacificus. color can be lighter or darker with in the same sp.  its quite possible that both may be of the same spider.


All 3 _Trachelas sp._ that occur in North America are virtually identical with 100% overlap. They are only easily separated because no two species occur in the same region.


_Trachelas pacificus_ - CA
_Trachelas volutus_ - TX
_Trachelas tranquillus_ - North/Eastern US (not found in CA or TX)

They are all cousins in the same genus, and it is pretty common that spiders of the same genus look pretty much the same, with small differences mostly found on the sexual parts (pedipalps, epigynum)

They definitely all evolved from the same spider, as is true with anything sharing a genus.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## John Apple (May 11, 2012)

heh heh...never paid attention to the posters location...pacificus it most likely is


----------

